
The Replication Crisis Over the Pygmalion Effect - doener
https://thenewstatistics.com/itns/2018/04/03/weve-been-here-before-the-replication-crisis-over-the-pygmalion-effect/
======
scardine
tl,dr; it was a flawed psychology study claiming higher expectations lead to
increased performance. The idea that success may be a matter of self-
fulfilling prophecy is so seductive that it spreaded like fire and influenced
public policy despite the failures to reproduce the study and other criticism.

